# Brazilian Wandering Spider (Phoneutria nigriventer)



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

We keep a number of DWA Inverts and here is one of my favorites. A sub adult Brazilian Wandering Spider (Phoneutria nigriventer). A lightening fast spider that could not be safely moved, cleaned out, fed or even photographed without it being anesthetized. 
We have plently more DWA Inverts that I'll try to get up on here and on our website soon.





































Regards Pete

Ps- Anyone that does want to see the (almost!) full list of DWA snakes we keep then go to :: Concrete Jungle Exotic Pets :: for pics and info on it all. DWA inverts to be added next


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

gorgeous!

its nice to see a dwa spider on here to


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I think what you have there is actually a P. fera not a P. nigriventer. And how did you anesthetize it? Was it really needed?


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

SilverSky said:


> gorgeous!
> 
> its nice to see a dwa spider on here to


 ^ This

He looks amazing, awesome face coloring. Would be nice if we could get a video clip demonstrating his speed. :no1:
Look forward to seeing more photos of your DWA collection!


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

cool looking spider not often u see dwa spiders on here look forward to seeing your other dwa spiders do u keep sydney funnel webs as there lovely but lethal


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think what you have there is actually a P. fera not a P. nigriventer. And how did you anesthetize it? Was it really needed?


It is indeed a nigriventer but we do keep fera also, as well as some others. I'll try to get photos in the next few weeks up of our entire DWA Invert collection. DWA Snakes are already up in the breeding section of the website. That's similar to asking do you need to use hooks to move venomous snakes. No, technically you don't but you should never take unnecessary risks so this precaution is used for our own safety as well as the spiders. It is worth mentioning that it has no negative effects on the spider what so ever and they continue to feed, shed and breed perfectly.


Carnuss said:


> ^ This
> 
> He looks amazing, awesome face coloring. Would be nice if we could get a video clip demonstrating his speed. :no1:
> Look forward to seeing more photos of your DWA collection!


That would be far too dangerous I'm afraid so it's unlikely you'll see that video soon! 


dinan said:


> cool looking spider not often u see dwa spiders on here look forward to seeing your other dwa spiders do u keep sydney funnel webs as there lovely but lethal


Currently not but would be very keen to keep them so should anyone know of any ever available please do get in touch.

Pete


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm not convinced. Every nigriventer i've seen or kept has been somewhat nearer grey in colour. Over the past year there has been a lot of 'nigriventer' in Germany sold that has turned out to be fera. It was a fake batch. Also true nigriventer command stupid prices because they are the hardest of the Phoneutria to rear from sling


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm not convinced. Every nigriventer i've seen or kept has been somewhat nearer grey in colour. Over the past year there has been a lot of 'nigriventer' in Germany sold that has turned out to be fera. It was a fake batch. Also true nigriventer command stupid prices because they are the hardest of the Phoneutria to rear from sling


The flash has brightened it up 10xs. Care to post some pictures of yours to compare then?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

All i have is a picture of the boliviensis..... I've not got a good camera and this one was borrowed off my boss at which time i only had one adult Phoneutria. But here she is.

Also another reason for my doubts is the red chelicerae, which is very red in your pictures. Again the nigriventer has the dullest red of all Phoneutria


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

This isn't mine, but this is what i meant about the dullness and the overall colouring being a little greyer than that of the other Phoneutria sp


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

To make it clear the first picture gives the most honest real impression of colour. The others were taken from a few inches with contrast, flash and saturation fairly high hence why they are so much brighter than the 1st one. With the naked eye it looks pretty much the same as the 1st pic. We keep a few Phoneutria species including all the above mentioned so it makes ID'ing much easier being able to compare them side by side. Should you ever have any surplus DWA species please do let me know.

Pete


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

dinan said:


> cool looking spider not often u see dwa spiders on here look forward to seeing your other dwa spiders do u keep sydney funnel webs as there lovely but lethal


I dont think they even compare to these as far as dangerous goes


----------

